# Viper Alarm bench test connections



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Forum,
I have viper 5806v on the bench and wish to power it up to test and pair some additional remotes which is easier if its out of the vehicle. I thought I have all the min connectors sorted - but no joy so far, theses are below:

From what I understand this should be the bare min - _*but am I missing something?*_ (I also have an XKloader 3 - which I can hook up- not sure if I should try)


RF control (connected)
6pin main harness -
RED to 12V const, 
Black - ground 
brown - speaker +
white - parker Light + (fuse jumpered for + output )

10 pin heavy duty harnes
Pink - ignition 12V + (simulate ignition on input)

12 pin harness
Green - earth (simulate door open)


----------



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

OK - connected the XK3 loader in bit-writer- mode and it's alive!, he control RF does not 'blink' and I still need to simulate the ignition on and door open - is my approach is correct above?


----------



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi forum- seeking insights,
Have my 5806v on the bench and its behaving but i still cannot appear to be able to pair a new remote. Followed instructions and video which seem straight forward but no joy... so I must be doing something or hooking up something wrong..

For parining-
Does the system need to be armed or disarmed for this process?

I need to simulate the ignition on- which is straight forward bu connecting to 12 v - but which wire/wires to connect to on the viper (does not look like the 6pin, so must be 10pin remote and /or 24 pin harness?) 

Also in need to have the door trigger to ground to simulate open door - all ok here I think. - not many options for door trigger -....

what I am missing?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Two threads merged.


----------

